# Pumpkin CP Soap



## nickjuly (Oct 12, 2009)

This is my first time with using fruit in soap. Was fun but boy does pumpkin in the lye solution get hot! Looked on this message board and few other recipe places. Used Pumpkin as 100% liquid. Lye makes it like orange water. Used WSP Perfect Pumpkin, smells great ! Figured I enjoy seeing everyones soaps would try to contribute more. Oh, no color other than TD in the top layer used. Bottom color is all from Libby's canned pumpkin.


----------



## holly99 (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW! The coloring is perfect. I love it!


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 12, 2009)

That sure is pretty......You did a wonderful job


----------



## Gramma Judy (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks just like pumpkin pie with whipped cream.  Love it.


----------



## ibariaSoap (Oct 12, 2009)

Those looks SO rich and warm! One of the best pumpkin colors I've seen so far!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome soap! did you liquidize the pumpkin in the blender?


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 12, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> Awesome soap! did you liquidize the pumpkin in the blender?



Nope, just used Libby's canned pumpkin. It has none of the normal chucky pumpkin texture. Think using all pumpkin with only 1 oz. water the lye added to it turned it to an orange pure water texture.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

wow I need to try this


----------



## craftgirl08 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Soap*

WOW, that looks like the perfect pumpkin soap bar.!!   SUPER DOOPER!!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 12, 2009)

Very seasonal! Great job.   

Jude


----------



## agriffin (Oct 12, 2009)

Ooooooh!!  I wanted to try that FO.  Let us know if it discolors.... does anyone else know if it does??

Thanks!!!


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 13, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Ooooooh!!  I wanted to try that FO.  Let us know if it discolors.... does anyone else know if it does??
> 
> Thanks!!!



It may discolor some, has 3% vanilla. But the other 2 pumpkin FO's on there had 6%  or 10% vanilla.  With using canned pumpkin its a medium orangy color now. Plan on giving this batch to family and friends for Thanksgiving so won't be keeping many bars.


----------



## debsmad (Oct 13, 2009)

...


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2009)

nickjuly said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll think I'll try some!  You're right, it had the least vanilla.  Thanks!


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 13, 2009)

debsmad said:
			
		

> This is awesome!  What is sprinkled on top?



Cinnamon and Nutmeg just for color.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 15, 2009)

That is one terrific looking soap!


----------



## clbutler (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, that's some awesome looking soap!  I almost want to eat it!

Do you have any problems with mold or anything using the pumpkin in the batch?


----------



## pink-north (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow!!! That is awesome soap. Looks good enough to eat.


----------

